# Dove guardarsi. E lasciarsi spiare.



## Furia1984

Salve a tutti! Hi friends!


Sto traducendo uno speciale moda, che ha per titolo/ I'm translating a fashion dossier, whose title is:

"Destinazione Miami. Dove guardarsi. E lasciarsi spiare."

Il mio tentativo è/ My attempt:
"Destination Miami. Where you can look at each other. And let them spy on you."

Non sono sicura, specie per/ I'm not sure, especially for "Dove guardarsi!" 
Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Tunalagatta

Ciao and welcome !

Che ne dici di,

_Destination: Miami. What to see. And where to be seen._

?


----------



## elfa

Tunalagatta said:


> Ciao and welcome !
> 
> Che ne dici di,
> 
> _Destination: Miami. What to see. And where to be seen._
> 
> ?


----------



## johngiovanni

Il mio tentativo:  "A place to see.  A place to be seen."


----------



## Furia1984

Grazie per l'aiuto, ma..."what to see" non significa "Cosa guardare"? Inteso come posti interessanti da visitare? Qui è da intendersi come "Dove guardarsi" l'uno con l'altro..

Thank you for the help, but..."does "what to see" mean "things interesting to see"? Here instead "guardarsi" has a different meaning: "a place where it is possible to look at each other"! But this expression is too long for a title...

HELP!!! 

Maybe I should be more exhaustive...the fashion review proposes a series of photos with two models (a girl and a boy) on a rush to Miami and there looking one at each other. Because they are on a rush, there are people that spies them...
Is it more clear now the title's meaning?

 My attempt:
"Destination Miami. Where you can look at each other. And let them spy on you."


----------



## johngiovanni

Exactly! You need something snappy!  "A place to be seen (in)"  is still my best attempt.  People who dress up, etc. and who go like to be observed/ noticed in that place - because it's where the "beautiful people" go!


----------



## Furia1984

Thank you Tunalagatta  and Johngiovanni.
Can you pls explain me the exact meaning of "check out" in this context?

Thank *you*! I love this site!


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Furia 

Se il significato è questo, la frase originale è fuorviante! Quanto meno dovresti dire "Dove guardarsi attorno e lasciarsi guardare."

Ciao


----------



## Furia1984

Yulan, grazie!
La frase è ambigua, lo so. Per questo è difficile tradurla...Fosse per me la renderei più semplice!


----------



## johngiovanni

Does the Italian reflexive "guardarsi" have the sense also of "seeing yourself there" - in other words "being there"?  (I could see myself in Sorrento - I would be very happy there!)


----------



## Tunalagatta

Furia1984 said:


> Thank you Tunalagatta  and Johngiovanni.
> Can you pls explain me the exact meaning of "check out" in this context?
> 
> Thank u thank u! I love this site!



Sorry, I deleted my message because I thought it was wrong.

"To check someone out" is to look at someone in an admiringly critical (even suggestive) way.

So "A place to check each other out, and let everyone else look on", maybe?

Sorry for misunderstanding the meaning!


----------



## Yulan

Ri-ciao John,

No, I don't think so: in that case it'd be "dove esserci".

Ciao


----------



## Furia1984

No, Johngiovanni, it has not the same meaning! 
"Guardarsi" here means that there are two people: the person A look at the person B; and vice versa.


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks, Yulan and Furia!  (So Miami for a romantic break, is it?)


----------



## Furia1984

Thank you Tunalagatta and no problem for the misunderstanding! 
But "to spy on someone" is totally wrong? I would like to use a different verb for the second sentence, becase here the verb in Italian is SPIARE and not GUARDARE...what do you think?


----------



## Tunalagatta

Furia1984 said:


> Thank you Tunalagatta and no problem for the misunderstanding!
> But "to spy on someone" is totally wrong? I would like to use a different verb for the second sentence, becase here the verb in Italian is SPIARE and not GUARDARE...what do you think?



So

_A place to check each other out, *while the rest of the world spies on you/and let the rest of them spy on you *

_is a way to incorporate the "spying" part. it sounds a bit creepy and voyeuristic, but then it could also be ironic, as I assume it is in the original.


----------



## johngiovanni

Is the idea here that they would not mind being "spied on", that they would find that amusing?


----------



## Furia1984

Tunalagatta said:


> So
> 
> _A place to check each other out, *while the rest of the world spies on you/and let the rest of them spy on you *
> 
> _is a way to incorporate the "spying" part. it sounds a bit creepy and voyeuristic, but then it could also be ironic, as I assume it is in the original.




Thank *you* very much Tunalagatta!


----------



## Furia1984

johngiovanni said:


> Is the idea here that they would not mind being "spied on", that they would find that amusing?



They someway want to be spied...so I think they find it amusing!


----------



## Lorena1970

After the previous suggestions (assuming to have understood  Furia's sentence), and considering that it's a tiitle for a magazine/blog/whatever and should sound "journalistic", I would say:
_
Destination Miami. Where to check each other out. And let others spy on you._

Does it sound good, you natives...?


----------



## Yulan

Scusa, Furia ...  

continuo a pensare che la frase in italiano non sia ambigua, ma sia proprio fuorviante.

Sicuramente la cosa è ponderata e voluta, ma leggendo "guardarsi", tout-court, a me viene in mente il verbo riflessivo (guardare se stessi) ... "guardarsi allo specchio".

Se ho ben capito dai post precedenti invece vuole significare "scambiarsi sguardi mentre altri spiano lo scambio di sguardi": è corretto? 

Forse in inglese potrebbe essere: "A place to exchange your looks while the others look at you." ?

Ciao


----------



## johngiovanni

"A place to gaze at each other while the world watches"!  (And is jealous!!!)


----------



## Yulan

Yes, John!

I think this is the exact idea, but ... let's see what Furia says.

Ciao


----------



## johngiovanni

"A place to exchange glances.  A place to be seen."


----------



## Lorena1970

@Yulan Secondo me "un luogo dove guardarsi" nel contesto di Furia esprime bene ( in linguaggio giornalistico!) il concetto di "guardarsi l'un l'altro" : non vedo il malinteso...!
Dagli input di Furia ho immaginato che queste due ragazze si tengano d'occhio a vicenda con sguardo complice nel loro passeggiare e che tutti gli altri spiino le due ragazze, ovvero le guardino senza farsi accorgere.
Mi immagino un servizio fotografico, non so...riseco a visualizzare le immagini piuttosto che esprimermi a parole!

Ho preso una colossale cantonata...???


----------



## Tunalagatta

Lorena1970 said:


> After the previous suggestions (assuming to have understood  Furia's sentence), and considering that it's a tiitle for a magazine/blog/whatever and should sound "journalistic", I would say:
> _
> Destination Miami. *Where*__ to check each other out. And let others spy on you._
> 
> Does it sound good, you natives...?



I think it sounds good, but my understanding of _dove _(according to the original poster)is _"a place where"_/"_where you can_" - it refers to Miami in general, not places within Miami.


----------



## johngiovanni

"A place to exchange glances.  And let them look!" ?


----------



## Yulan

Lorena1970 said:


> @Yulan Secondo me "un luogo dove guardarsi" nel contesto di Furia esprime bene ( in linguaggio giornalistico!) il concetto di "guardarsi l'un l'altro" : non vedo il malinteso...!
> Dagli input di Furia ho immaginato che queste due ragazze si tengano d'occhio a vicenda con sguardo complice nel loro passeggiare e che tutti gli altri spiino le due ragazze, ovvero le guardino senza farsi accorgere.
> Mi immagino un servizio fotografico, non so...riseco a visualizzare le immagini piuttosto che esprimermi a parole!
> 
> Ho preso una colossale cantonata...???


 
No, LO! 

Inizialmente l'ho presa io! La frase è talmente "ambigua" come dice Furia  che, presa così, tout-court, poteva essere intesa come:

- Guardarsi: guardare se stessi (ad esempio, riflessi in uno specchio)
- Guardarsi: guardare altre persone ed essere a propria volta guardati
- Guardarsi: scambiare lo sguardo con un'altra persona 

Vedi che la tua interpretazione è giusta ...


----------



## Furia1984

For you all: the meaning of "guardarsi" is very ambiguous, because it has different way of interpretation.
I can see the photos and I can confirm that: there are two persons, a boy and a girl; in some photos the boy looks at the girl; in other photos, the girl looks at the boy. In some photos, while the boy is looking at the girl, she is observing something that is not visible to the reader: maybe, spies? This is the context.

I will decide among your suggestions...and I thank you very much! Thanks thanks thanks!!


----------



## NewYorktoLA

The simplest way of rendering this idea is:

"A place to see and be seen"    

It's simple and to the point and a fairly common expression.
(If you google the phrase, you'll find lots of examples, even for Miami) 

I don't think  "spy" works at all in this context.


----------



## fitter.happier

NewYorktoLA said:


> The simplest way of rendering this idea is:
> 
> "A place to see and be seen"
> 
> It's simple and to the point and a fairly common expression.
> (If you google the phrase, you'll find lots of examples, even for Miami)
> 
> I don't think  "spy" works at all in this context.



Agreed.

Even in Italian "un posto dove lasciarsi *spiare*" makes little sense in this context. It's needlessly pretentious.


----------

